# Quetzal



## fat tire trader (Apr 17, 2020)

A couple of weeks ago, I was in the local bike shop admiring a Windsor. I told the shop owner that I would love to own a beautiful Mexican bike. I had a Windsor last year, but it was too big for me so I sold it. 

When I went into the shop yesterday. The shop owner had been given a Quetzal by the owner of the Windsor. The shop owner knew I would be more excited about it than him, so he gave it to me. 

I think it is from the late 50s or early 60s, based upon the parts that it came with, Campy Gransport derailleurs, high flange hubs, Stronglight cranks and Weinmann brakes. I have not looked closely at the rear derailleur yet to determine which generation of Gran Sport it is. I will also look at the dates on the cones in the hubs. The baike came in pieces with most of the pieces in a box. It is missing the head badge.

I am very excited to have a Quetzal in my collection. I even speak a tiny bit of the Mayan Guatemalan language Quiche.






You can see more pictures here http://fattiretrading.com/quetzal.html I will add more when it is cleaned up and put together.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 17, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## juvela (Apr 17, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing this new arrival.

Have you been able to learn anything of the manufacturer, location, years of operation?

Lug pattern appears to be a truncated BOCAMA 68/II.  Pump pegs NERVEX Ref. 845.  Do not recall seeing these seat stay plugs previously.

Will look forward to following along as you work with it.


-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 17, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for sharing this new arrival.
> 
> ...




Not much yet, except my friend Carlos has one. I have not spoken to him since before I got my Quetzal. I'm waiting for him to respond. You can see his here 




__
		https://flic.kr/p/pGQ13o


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 17, 2020)

This is what my friend Carlos wrote in 2018 

I'm interested in the early Tour of Mexico races, in particular 1950 to 1952. In one of those years, possibly '50, a French team raced and if I understand correctly, a gentleman by the name of Blaise Quaglieri won the general classification and his team mate Leon Duau (sp?) made the podium.

Blaise and Leon were recruited by the Mexican team Huracan and eventually they settled in Guatemala in 1952. Blaise was a friend of the family and supplier to Guatemala's team Flecha Roja, locally famous for being the first Central American team, in any sport, to participate in the Olympics (Helsinki, 1952). Blaise founded Guatemala's first bicycle company, Quetzal, and I own possibly the only surviving Quetzal bike from that era.


----------



## manuel rivera (Apr 17, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> This is what my friend Carlos wrote in 2018
> 
> I'm interested in the early Tour of Mexico races, in particular 1950 to 1952. In one of those years, possibly '50, a French team raced and if I understand correctly, a gentleman by the name of Blaise Quaglieri won the general classification and his team mate Leon Duau (sp?) made the podium.
> 
> Blaise and Leon were recruited by the Mexican team Huracan and eventually they settled in Guatemala in 1952. Blaise was a friend of the family and supplier to Guatemala's team Flecha Roja, locally famous for being the first Central American team, in any sport, to participate in the Olympics (Helsinki, 1952). Blaise founded Guatemala's first bicycle company, Quetzal, and I own possibly the only surviving Quetzal bike from that era.



Thank you for  sharing .  Very  interesting  info.


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice score
A little oxalic acid on the chromed parts might brighten them up some


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice find!


fat tire trader said:


> Not much yet, except my friend Carlos has one. I have not spoken to him since before I got my Quetzal. I'm waiting for him to respond. You can see his here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loving Carlos' track version.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2020)

Fabulous!
An appropriate color too!


----------



## juvela (Apr 22, 2020)

-----

correction -

forum software will not permit post edit of my earlier message

lug pattern is BOCAMA 18/II 


-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 25, 2020)

I cleaned the frame and fork.
It appears that at one time the head tube was painted and someone scraped the paint off.
When they did it, they scraped through layers of plating.
Even after some cleaning and polishing, I could not leave the head tube like it was.
I found out that Rustoleum is a close enough match for me, so I painted the head tube.

More photos here http://www.fattiretrading.com/quetzal.html


----------

